# The search for a silver toy poodle - Puerto Rico



## Coral (Oct 20, 2020)

I have been looking without any luck to find a breeder that has this color of poodle, can someone tell me where I can find one


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to Poodle Forum, Coral. I'm going to move this thread to our breeder directory. You've somehow landed in News & Announcements. 

Can you tell us where you're located? That will help guide recommendations.


----------



## Coral (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm from Puerto Rico


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmmmm. I'm not sure I've seen any recommendations that would be local to you. Are you open to travelling?

(I added Puerto Rico to your thread title to try and attract the attention of any members who might be able to help.)


----------



## Coral (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes I'm open to travel


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If you're also considering miniatures, here's a recent thread:









Silver poodle breeder


Hello everybody! I am starting the journey of looking for a silver miniature puppy, does anybody have any experience with a breeder they would recommend? I am considering a toy as well so if you have an experience to share with a silver toy breeder I’d appreciate that as well. Thank you!! 🐩🖤




www.poodleforum.com





It also mentions a few silver toy breeders.


----------



## Coral (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you so much, I will be checking them out


----------

